# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Molim pomoć

## Farfallina

Dobra vecer,
molila bih Vas pomoć vezano za posvajanje djeteta. Procitala sam puno o tome, gotovo sve teme i koliko sam shvatila ,uz neka odstupanja koja se razlikuju od centra do centra, procedura je slijedece: najprije se predaje zahtjev ili molba za postupak obrade, a nakon toga, kada se dobije pozitivna procjena ide molba za posvajanje. U nekim centrima ide odmah molba za posvajanjem, s tim da je procedura uglavnom ista, a ta je da se najprije prolazi obrada, pa nakon procjene podobnosti ( koja mora biti pozitivna) krece se u nazivanje/obilazenje centara .....
Ono sto ne znam je sto se desava nakon tog prvog zahtjeva/molbe... da li se dobije pismeno rjesenje za ulazak u proceduru ili....
Sve to pitam, jer smo MM i ja bili u maticnom SZSS osobno i trazili informacije kako u postupak. Na prijemnom salteru su nam rekli- nemna djece, ali mozete napisati molbu.
Nije nas to iznenadilo po svemu procitanom, napisali molbu, dali informaciej o sebi, razlog, do koje dobi itd.... kako to vec ide....predala sam molbu opt osobno, opet napomena da djece nema, ali da cemo dobiti pismeni odgobor domkraja tjedna. I tu sam sada jako zbunjena.... Na molbi smo napisali molba za posvojenje i procjenu podobnosti.... Ocekivala sam odgovor da ce nas uzeti u obradu....
Odgovor koji smo dobili glasi sa su zaprimili molbu, da na nasem podrucju ( podrucju grada i maticnog centra) nema djece za posvojenje, te da ce nas obavijestiti ako se bude ukazala prilika za posvojenje djeteta, da oni zele da sto prije realiziramo nasu plemenitu odluku i da nam zele da to i ostvarimo u novoj 2014. godini, te da zele da nam se ispuni zelja i da mozemo pruziti svu svoju roditeljsku ljubav tom djetetu, onu istu koju vec pruzamo svom malenom sinu ( imamo bioloskog sina od 2 god).

Nista o ulasku u proceduru, obradu.... nista- shvatila sam to kao odbijenicu i nemogucnost ulaska u obradu- ne razumijem sto sada? Kakve veze ima obrada sa time sto nema djece na nasem poducju?? Molim Vas za pomoc ako netko ima slicno iskustvo ....

Mislim u pon otici opet do centra da ih pitam sta je s obradom, ali bojim se da cu opet doci samo do porte i nikamo dalje kao i do sada. 

Unaprijed se zahvaljujem

----------


## čokolada

Nikakav prijemni šalter. Traži sastanak s nekim tko je u timu za posvojenje (pravnik, soc. radnik, psiholog), ako treba naruči se telefonski na razgovor i pitaj kada možete očekivati poziv za obradu (poziv se obično šalje službeno u onoj plavoj koverti s povratnicom, ne znam jesu li od "mojeg vremena" uznapredovali s tehnologijama).
Inače pisamce koje si dobila ide svima po istoj špranci.

----------


## Farfallina

Puno hvala, to nisam znala da ide po istoj spranci. Znaci bez obzira sto sam pslala molbu za obradu, moram ponovo zvati i dogovoriti sastanak, onosno pitati kada mozemo ocekivati poziv za obradu... ok, sada mi je lakse... puno hvala... nisam mogla spavati cijelu noc....znala sam da idu odbijenice , ali nisam znala za ovo prvo pismo ( plava kuverta s gore navedenim). Onos sto nisam mogla vjerovati je takoder da je sluzbeni i odgovor naslovljen na Postovana obitelj jedno prezime & drugo prezime- sa tim znakom. Mozda pretjerujem, ali mi tog znaka u hrvatskoj jeziku nemamo, a molba je sluzbena.... pisala sam molbu danima, pazila da slucajno nesto krivo ne napisem da mi je slucajno ne bi vratili, a onda dobijem & u sluzbenom pismu....
Ok, idem dalje i u pon zovem....

jos jednom hvala, hvala!!!!

----------


## kiara79

mi smo zvali pravnicu u matičnom centru, dogovorili sastanak i ona nam je napisala zamolbu, i dalje skupljanje papira, psihološka obrada itd...
nismo išli na nikakve šaltere..kak je čokolada rekla, dogovori sastanak sa nekim u timu za posvajanje..sretno!!

----------


## špelkica

Ej draga, to se nama dogodilo! Mi smo zvali što treba i rekli su nam da treba poslati molbu za posvajanje i molbu za obradu kao posvojitelji. I tak smo poslali i ništ se nije događalo. I ja onda nazovem i vele mi ništa, nemamo djece za posvajanje! I ja zbunjena, pa velim im, mi nismo još prošli obradu i gospođa išla pogledati i našla našu molbu među onima koji su prošli obradu. Ispričala nam se i  poslali su nam poziv krajem 10.mj, prošli smo obradu u 12.mj, čekali rješenje do 5.mj (nismo se žurili jer sam se našla na novom poslu), u 7.mj odlučujući poziv (mi smo zvali njih), u 9.mj upoznali dijete, u 10.mj došao k nama i u 12.mj prošle god službeno posvojili. Sve je trajalo oko godinu dana.

----------


## čokolada

Uvijek je dobro provjeriti gdje su papiri završili. Mi smo molbu za procjenu (obradu) slali, mislim, poštom preporučeno, ali sam prethodno išla na razgovor sa soc. radnikom u matični CZSS. Nakon nekog vremena nazvala sam da provjerim je li molba zaprimljena i kada mogu očekivati poziv za timsku obradu. MOžda osoba na prijemnom šalteru nije ni shvatila da se radi o molbi za obradu i gurnula je na neku hrpu standardnih molbi.

----------


## Farfallina

Puno Vam hvala svima na odgovorima!
Meni je gospoda na salteru bila rekla da donesem molbu- nije nam rekla koju molbu, a niti nas neke informacije, morala sam stalno propitkivati...  vec onda nam je rekla da djece nema. Na to sam jo odgovorila da bi mi ipak napisali molbu, rekla je , pa dobro napisite molbu i donesite mi je. Milsila sam da su svi na godisnjem kada stalno s njom komuniciramo....tako je MM shvatio. Nije precizirala koju molbu, pa sam citajuci Vase postove shvatila da su dvije i da se proces moze rezlikovati od centra do centra- stoga smo odlucili napisati molbu za posvojenje i procjenu podobnosti za posvojenje ( stavili smo to u naslovu i jedno i drugo), dalje smo naveli kako nam je gda rekla- naravno nakon propitkivanja- a napisite neki zivotopis, pa ono nesto o Vama. Zato se nikako nisu mogli zabuniti, ali dobro nema veze.... sada barem znam da nismo jedini i da to ide po spranci i da idemo dalje.
Takoder smo dobili informaciju ( od svojim poznatih) kao sto je rekla čokolada, da se najprije najavimo na razgovor, i da pitamo telefonski kada mozemo ocekivati procjenu. Javim se dalje.... 
Špelkice- bas mi je drago da je to na kraju kada se  pokrenulo islo brzo. Procitala sam Vase price nekoliko puta i nekad ih iznova citam... jos kada cujem da se netko  javi bas kada se situacija pocne odvijati, uvije nestrpljivo cekam pricu...
Ja sam naivno mislila da sam procitavsi Vase price bila spremna na tijek dogadaja, ali valjda kada krene i dok sam ne probas ne znas koliko te jedna mala plava kuverta sa diplomatskim odgovorom moze zbuniti....

----------


## martta

Farfalina, sretno u ovim vodama   :Smile: 
ne daj se zbuniti

----------


## Shanti

Mislim da bi bilo dobro, osim telefonske najave za razgovor, predati molbu koju ćeš nasloviti samo kao molbu za obradu za posvojenje, kako opet ne bi bilo zabune. 
Čokolada je napisala da je ovo što ste primili špranca, kako sam ja shvatila, špranca koju u takvim dužim varijantama (ima i bitno kraćih, a i centara koji niti ne odgovore, barem je tako bilo u doba kad smo mi tražili svoje dijete) centri šalju nakon primitka molbe za posvojenje (ne za obradu).

Naša molba za obradu je bila relativno kratka, a osobniji i opširniji tekst smo pisali u molbama za posvojenje.


Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Farfallina

Hvala Marta-  Shanti, hocu i to ako treba- vidjeti cu najrpije sto mi kazu sutra i koji sam dojam dobila. Ako mi nesto bude nedoreceno eto mene s novom molbom za obradu.

----------


## Farfallina

Cure bas sam sretna danas- zovem ja ( normalno, malo vise zvanja da bi se dobilo) dobijem prijemnu i trazim pravnicu ili socijalnu radnicu, spoje me sa pravnicom. Zahvalim se na brzom odgovoru ( plava kuverta koja me skroz poljuljala i razbjesnila) i na informaciji, i pitam za obradu buduci da nemam za to nikakvu informaciju. Zena se nasmije i kaze da je ocekivala moj poziv! Aha! Ok! Kaze da su u guzvi te da nazovem socijelnu radnicu ili psihologicu da se dogovorim za termin i to odmah jer su u kancelariji. Bravo! Srce mi je odmah poskocilo! Zovem, spajaju me sa psihologicom- kaze da mi trebaju sluzbeno poslati kada ide obrada, ali da su u nekoj guzvi i da imaju hitan slucaj, te moli za strpljenje. Ja kaazem ok, nema problema, ono sto je prioritei a ako je hitno ok, ja cekam da se to rijesi. I kaze ona meni- molim Vas ukoliko saznate da ima neko dijete za posvojenje i treba Vam procjene hitno me nazovite i uzeti cemo Vas u hitnu obradu kao prioritet!
Ja super sretna! A nakon spustanja slusalice- kako da znam da li ima nedgje neko dijete..... da li to znaci da posaljem molbe za posvojenje bez procjene, pa ako nas netko eventualno pozove da javim pa da molimo da nas hitno uzmu u obradu?!
Kakvog iskustva tu imate?
Citala sam da su neki slali molbe prije procjene i da zavisi od centra do centra da li to prihvaćaju. Neki traze procjenu, nekima je bitna tek kada se nesto pocne desavati. Pliz,  javite iskustva. Mislim poslati molbe u sve CZSS u Hrvatskoj ( dobila sam i informaciju da probam i dalje s obzirom da smo u EU). Imate li kakve savjete, sva iskustva i prijedlozi, misljenja su dobrodosla i zlata vrijede  :Yes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Neki dan je spominjala gđa Opačić da više ne treba slati molbe po svim centrima nego samo u centralni ne znam jesam ja to dobro čula, ispravite me ako griješim?!
Ja sam slala nakon obrade al zaboravila to napisati, da smo prošli obradu i uglavnom ja mislim da me jedan centar kontaktirao i pitao dali smo prošli obradu, ostali su slali odbijenice ali nemoj se prepasti to je normalno u početku. Kontaktirali su nas bez da smo mi ikog zvali ili obilazili centre samo na temelju naše molbe, tako da tu uloži dosta truda

----------


## Farfallina

> Neki dan je spominjala gđa Opačić da više ne treba slati molbe po svim centrima nego samo u centralni ne znam jesam ja to dobro čula, ispravite me ako griješim?!
> Ja sam slala nakon obrade al zaboravila to napisati, da smo prošli obradu i uglavnom ja mislim da me jedan centar kontaktirao i pitao dali smo prošli obradu, ostali su slali odbijenice ali nemoj se prepasti to je normalno u početku. Kontaktirali su nas bez da smo mi ikog zvali ili obilazili centre samo na temelju naše molbe, tako da tu uloži dosta truda


Hvala na info! Meni je receno sa ipak saljem na sve centre. to je sada umrezeno, ali.... nekako mi se cini da ako cekam obradu ( znam da moram, kao i svi), da ce se to tako jako oduziti....vjerovatno ce i ovako, ali mozda ima neke sanse da se malo ubrzaju stvari..... da li je molba koju ste slali bila vise činjenicna sa detaljima vezanim za dijete ili ste pisali bez cinjenica, od srca....mozda svega po malo?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Od sveg pomalo, u biti nismo pisali previše detalja vezanih za dijete možda samo u jednoj rečenici, a ovo drugo se odnosilo na nas tj. zašto bi mi bili super roditelji, malo o tome gdje bi dijete odrastalo, malo naša biografija i to sve skupa jedno stranicu i pol teksta i stavili smo našu fotku to isto kažu da je +

----------


## špelkica

Mi nismo precizirali kakvo dijete želimo jer nismo imali posebne želje, pisali smo o sebi, svojoj obitelji, gdje živimo, kako živimo, itd....(mogu ti na mail poslati molbu). Mislim možeš slat molbe ako hoćeš,ali kad smo išli na razgovor za dijete onda je Centar gdje je dijete tražio naš matični Centar našu obradu.

----------


## Farfallina

super na informacijama, hvala!
Ja sam neku okvirnu molbu vec napisala, sliku sam mislila staviti- citala sam da je +.
Spelkice- moze za molbu, kako to ide s mailom? Sorry nova sam tu i ne znam kako da  ti dam mail, ili kada idu privatne poruke- taj dio jos ne znam kako ide...sorry, stalno nesto pitam

----------


## čokolada

Farfallina, već bi morala imati opciju slanja privatnih poruka (klikneš na nečiji nick i otvore ti se mogućnosti).

----------


## Farfallina

> Farfallina, već bi morala imati opciju slanja privatnih poruka (klikneš na nečiji nick i otvore ti se mogućnosti).


hvala! Probati cu!

----------


## lina2

Pozdrav cure!
 Imam jedno pitanje, ja i partner bi rado posvojili, živimo zajedno cca 7 god., međutim nismo u braku.
Je li potrebno biti u braku da bi krenuli u obradu za dobivanje potvrde o podobnosti?
Hvala.

----------


## Farfallina

> Pozdrav cure!
>  Imam jedno pitanje, ja i partner bi rado posvojili, živimo zajedno cca 7 god., međutim nismo u braku.
> Je li potrebno biti u braku da bi krenuli u obradu za dobivanje potvrde o podobnosti?
> Hvala.


Nisam sigurna, ali mislim da nije nuzno s obzirom da i samci mogu posvojiti, te da takoder jedan clan moze posvojiti, a drugi i ne mora. S obzirom da sam u braku, nisam taj dio bas istrazivala, ali bi u zakonu sigurno trebalo stajati.

----------


## Adopta

> Pozdrav cure!
>  Imam jedno pitanje, ja i partner bi rado posvojili, živimo zajedno cca 7 god., međutim nismo u braku.
> Je li potrebno biti u braku da bi krenuli u obradu za dobivanje potvrde o podobnosti?
> Hvala.


Čak i prema važećem Obiteljskom zakonu nije potrebno biti u braku da biste posvojili dijete, ali ako niste u braku posvajate kao samac/ica. Znači, nema zakonske prepreke, međutim u procjenjivanju, odnosno odlučivanju kome će dati dijete na posvojenje, centri u pravilu daju prioritet bračnim parovima.

----------


## lina2

Mi svakako planiramo brak kroz nekoliko mjeseci, međutim, mislili smo proći obradu, ako to već nije uvjet.
Ako sada ishodujemo potvrdu o sposobnosti, jeli to znači da nakon sklapanja braka moramo ponovno na obradu ili ćemo temeljem već dobivene potvrde moći posvojiti kao bračni par?

----------


## Farfallina

pozdrav svima!

samo da javim kako idu stvari... mi jos uvijek cekamo obradu, predali u 1 mj. Zvali centar i rekli su nam da imaju veliku guzvu ( kao i prije) te da ce nam javiti sto dalje.. i jesu, nazvali su i reli da su prekrcani poslom te da mi slobodno mozemo slati molbe bez rjesenja i da ako cujemo da u nekom centru ima dijete da ih slobodno kontaktiramo da nas uzmu u hitnu obradu... eto barem nesto, jer smo bili strpljivi, ali sada me pocela hvatati nervoza....
Molbu cemo predati ovih dana i poslati na sve centre.....
Socijalna radnica, psihologica i pravnica se cine ok- samo se cujemo telefonski, nikada se nismo vidjeli niti smo imali sastanak, zahhtjev smo bili predali na prijemnom odjelu kako su nam rekli i nikako doci do njih. Kada smo ih bili nazvali, malo su nam objasnili telefonski i od tada komuniciramo telefonom.... nadam se da cemo ih i osobno upoznati- traziti cu osobno nekoga kada budemo isli predavati molbu...
Moram reci da smo bili ugodno iznenadeni, jer su nas zvali u 2 mjesecu radi dvoje djece, brata i sestre - to mi je stvarno bio sok! Ocekivala sam tek poziv za obradu.... bili smo doma svi pod gripom i temperaturom, nista nisma razumjela- ne znam kako sam uopce pribrano govorila...... na zalost,. morali smo odbiti, jer se radilo o dvoje djece,a  mi imamo bioloskog sina od 2 god i nije nam se cinilo da bi to bilo dobro za njega.... da nemamo djece bili bi presretni.... nisam se danima mogla smiriti i stalno sam se preispitivala jesmo li ispravno odlucili ili ne... a opet nisam sama u tim odlukama- imam i dva musketrira na koje moram misliti....nisam se bas najbolje osjecala zbog toga sto smo odbili, ali ......bila sam naknadno zvala da se zahvalim sto su zvali i mislili na nas, jer uopce nisam bila sigurna sto sam rekla, a i nisam mogla a da ne pitam da li su uspjeli zbrinuti djecu.....nisu mi znali reci, jer djeca nisu bila iz naseg centra. Znaci da je mozda ipak profunkcioniralo umrezavanje...kaku da su ih zvali iz drugog centra....
Nadam se da nam nece biti minus sto nemamo rjesenje... Moram priznati ad nisam ocekivala takav nalet emocija nakon poziva- cak ni ne za vrijeme ( nisam tada ni shvacala sta se dogada), ali nakon toga....sto puta sam ponavljala razgovor s MM-om, mamom....nadam se da ce biti ok....

----------


## Torra

evo mene, totalna -newb-... nemam pojma kam i koga pitati, tak da se snalazim po forumima... ok, živim u Nizozemskoj (muž je Dutch, big ass lawyer), jedino djete nam je umrlo u tragičnoj nesreči 7 years ago, moje državljanstvo je Hrvatsko/Slovensko, imamo dve totalno razmažene mačketine... koje nemreju zamjenit djecu. Dobro smo situirani, i spremni posvojit djete, starije  i na pragu teen-ages too, samo... nadamo se da bi dobili nekaj slično nama = obadva smo svjetlo-oka, svjetlokosa, ak ne, ok... samo da je naše <3( and it isnt another cat )

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Torra, mislim da oboje morate imati hrvatsko državljanstvo da biste bili potencijalni posvajatelji u Hrvatskoj, no velika vam je prednost što želite usvojiti "starije" dijete. Za djecu stariju od sedam godina teže se nalaze posvajatelji i mislim da bi u centrima bili spremni takvu djecu dati na posvajanje i u inozemstvo, pogotovo ako jedan roditelj ima hrvatsko državljanstvo i ako prema ostalim kriterijima odgovarate djetetu. Samo hrabro, ako imate silnu želju, uspjet ćete uz puno truda i puno okrenutih brojeva telefona. Sretno!

----------


## martta

Torra, možete posvojiti u Hrvatskoj, znam slučaj dječaka koji je bio bolestan i posvojio ga je par iz Italije. Kako ste vi spremni posvojiti i starije dijete (iznad 7 godina se smatra "starije" iako su u biti to vrlo mala djeca) vjerujem da ćete vrlo brzo realizirati posvojenje  :Smile:  
sretno, draga, i javi nam se!  biti će nam drago da čujemo kako napredujete

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Farfallina, malo mi je čudno da su vas zvali za to dvoje djece, a još niste prošli niti obradu. Ako niste prošli obradu, znači da još službeno niti niste potencijalni posvojitelji. To je baš neobično, no dobro, u našem se sustavu događaju razne čudne stvari.

----------


## ženazmaj

Čitam ovaj slučaj i ne vjerujem, pa dobro jer oni u CZSS  znaju svoj posao??

----------


## Snekica

Ako je to onaj "moj" matični centar onda ni ne sumnjam u njihovu sposobnost... :Rolling Eyes:  Ali ako se iz svega toga dogodi posvojenje , svaka im čast! Sretno!

----------


## Farfallina

A sta da Vam kazem.... jedino ih cujem telefonski, osobno ih nikada nisam vidjela- ili ih nema, ili rade- zaustavljena na porti uglavnom.

Telefonski se cujemo svako toliko i cine se stvarno ljubazne, zaista ne mogu nosta reci, ali sada sam pocela misliti da nas odraduju na takav nacin.... krecem do njih slijedeci tjedan- mislim da cu malo kampirati tamo.Mozda grijesim- mozda je ok....
E da i molbe su rekli da posaljemo na centre, mislila sam da ce se nesto prije pokrenuti i nismo slali, ali sada cemo zaista poslati- pa ako nas netko pita zasto enmamo rjesenje uputiti cu ih na svoj maticni centar... sta drugo?

Moram sada malo pojacati pritisak, jer ce uskopro ljeto, a onda i godisnji- vec se vidim u istom tonu za godinu dana...
I da opet su nas zvali, opet dvoje djece brat i sestra- opet smo objasili situaciju i rekli su da ce to sada zabiljeziti- i to da imamo biolosko dijete od 2 godine.
Mislim, meni je drago kada zovu, sta god da se desavalo je super, ali sad se pitam je li to zaista tako ili je to samo odgadanje....i odradivanje. Cekamo ipak od pola prvog mjeseca, a nismao bas neki veliki grad....

----------


## Farfallina

I samo da javim da su nas zvali da li smo zainteresirani za jednu djevojcicu od 7 god! I danas bili u centru da kazemo da jesmo  :Very Happy:  , i sada drugi centar trazi da nas centar posalje nas zatjev sa rjesenjem o podobnosti. I sada bi nas hitno trebali uzeti u obradu- kazu da hoce, da ce odmah poslati nasu molbu/zahtjev i javiti da smo u postupku obrade  :Smile: .

Puni smo adrenalina i ja mislim da moram ići trcati da se ispusem, jer ne znam sto cu od uzbudenja! MM je malo rezerviraniji i malo zabrinutiji, ali on je inace takav kada se radi o bilo cemu sto mu je nepoznato.

Drzite fige!

----------


## martta

Farfalina, prekrasna vijest   :Very Happy: 
sada će vas valjda uzeti "pod hitno" pa da imaš uvjerenje o podobnosti. 
držim ti palčeve!!! sretno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:   :fige: 
jedva čekam daljnji tjek!!!!!

----------


## Farfallina

Hvala! Ako ne zovu vec sutra za neke vijesti s obradom, zovemo mi! I kucam opet na vrata! Ja sam im i rekla da ih molim da ako sutra zovu i ja se ne javim da obavezno zovu MM, jer da imam u jutro neki sastanak i da se javim cim prije- tako da znaju da pod hitno meni znaci- sutra i obrada gotova najkasnije do srijede slijedeci tjedan. Sve drugo je jaaako kasno s obzirom na situaciju.

----------


## Rebbeca

Odlično! Držim fige! :Klap:

----------


## ljube

> I samo da javim da su nas zvali da li smo zainteresirani za jednu djevojcicu od 7 god! I danas bili u centru da kazemo da jesmo  , i sada drugi centar trazi da nas centar posalje nas zatjev sa rjesenjem o podobnosti. I sada bi nas hitno trebali uzeti u obradu- kazu da hoce, da ce odmah poslati nasu molbu/zahtjev i javiti da smo u postupku obrade .


Moram priznati da mi ovo nikako nije jasno, bez ikakve primisli Farfalina da si ti bilo što kriva i želim ti sreću da se sve pozitivno izrealizira!

Neuobičajeno je da se kao zainteresirani par za posvajanje djeteta poziva nekoga tko nije prošao kompletnu obradu prema Pravilniku o metodama utvrđivanja podobnosti za posvojenje, načinima izrade mišljenja o podobnosti za posvojenje i vođenju središnjeg očevidnika o potencijalnim posvojiteljima i posvojenjima.
Jednako tako hitna obrada ne garantira pozitivnom ocjenom da osoba/par u potpunosti udovoljava kriterijima za posvojenje djeteta/djece. 
Takav način rada jednostavno nije po pravilima struke.

----------


## Farfallina

ljube, ja se potpuno slazem s tobom i totalno sam zbunjena- ali sutim za sada i ako vec zovu nadam se najboljem.
Vezano za nadam se najboljem- nista od danasnjeg zvanja- sta to onda znaci hitna obrada. Sutra ih zovem i pitam sto se desava- najprije zovu- kada se javimo- nista, a mi ne samo da moramo u obradu, vec moramo i zadovoljiti!
Ili jos bolje- idem tamo. Hmmm...

----------


## Farfallina

i sjetila sam se jos jedne stvari koja mozda odgovara na ljubin post- i dalje mislim da je u pravu sto se procedure tice- ali postoji jedan ali...
naime kada smo dosli u centar gda je rekla da su odgovorili da nema zainteresiranih ali da ce odmah zvati- i jesu- i tek danas mi je ta recenica iskocila iz konteksta- nije bilo zainteresiranih! Kada smo dosli predati zahtjev/ molbu- mi smo je tako i naslovili i pisali smo kao da pisemo molbu- receno nam je da djece nema, da ima jako puno posvojitelja. 
Je li moguce da NITKO nije bio zainteresiran i da krenu zvati potencijalne posvojitelje s rjesenjem o podobnosti i nakon toga nas- kao zadnju opciju. Moguce i to! Ono sto je mene jako iznenadilo je kako to da kod toliko potencijalnih posvojitelja, jedan centar zove drugi i NITKO nije zainteresiran!!! A samo ovdje ima toliko ljudi koji cekaju na posvojenje.... Pitam se je li to istina, i ako je, sto je to sa potencijalnim posvojiteljima! Je li ima onih koji toliko biraju?! Svi smo mi postavili neke granice- to mi je jasno, ali mi ih se osobno ne drzimo striktno, voljni smo razmisliti, pokazati interes pa da vidimo sto ce od toga biti... na kraju krajeva- tko kaze da cemo proci obradu, i ako da- tko kaze da ce dijete izabrati nas. Ali tu smo zbog toga, pa se borimo dok ide...
Nisam neka ljubiteljica cijelog naseg sustava- isto tako ne volim ni generalizirati i svrstavati sve u isti kos- ali da se pokusam postaviti u polozaj socijalnog radnika/ce i npr zovem potencijalne posvojitelje i NITKO se ne javi kao zainteresiran- bez obzira na nepristranost- ja mislim da bih bila ljuta- kao covjek. I sigurno bih mislila da ima i onih koji su prosli obradu, a mozda i nisu trebali jer imaju toliko ogranicenja i traze - ne znam sto traze i kakvo dijete traze....pa nismo tu u nekom izlogu i biramo djecu!!! 
Isto tako i u prethodna nasa dva pozina- navodno nitko nije bio zainteresiran. Shvacam, da postoji dio posvojitelja koji nisu zainteresirani zbog ovih ili onih razloga, i mi sami nismo bili jer sa dva puta radilo o dvoje djece. S obzirom da imam bioloskog sina od 2 god, misljenja smo za sada da to ne bi bilo dobro za njega- a iskreno, ni sami ne znamo dako bi se u tome snasli... OK, dio- nezainteresiranih- ali NITKO!!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

ja samo moram rec da znam nekoliko slucajeva posvojenja gdje je obrada pisana kad se znalo za djete, neki centri tako funkcioniraju, zakljuce vec kod prvog susreta da nebi trebalo biti problema kod dobivanja misljenja, pa si taj posao ostavljaju za kraj.. ili tko zna koji su sve razlozi za takav rad. 
Farfalina - i ja se vec godinama pitam isto sto i ti. i nasa djeca su bila pod oznakom "teze posvojiva" i da, ne znam  zasto se ljudi odlucuju na posvajanje, ako nisu spremni.. a opet sa druge strane, da neki nisu toliko birali ja najvjerovanije nikada nebi imala bas ovo dvoje, najsavrsenije djece.. i ti koji biraju u toj mjeri, danas su ogorceni i cesto mi govore da sam morala imati vezu da u tako kratkom roku posvojimo tako malu i tako prekrasnu djecu, a ja im se samo nasmijem, neka se muce :D jel mi se neda im objasnjavati, a kamoli opravdavati

----------


## Mojca

Farfallina, sretno! 
Držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Farfalina, ja bih samo da vam poželim sreću i nadam se da če djevojčica što prije dobiti roditelje, a za vas se nadam da to budete baš vi.

----------


## Farfallina

Puno vam hvala svima na podrsci- imam jos toliko toga za pitati za djevojcicu, zaboravila sam, ali cu naknadno...Malo me plase njene godine, moram priznati i malo se bojim velike razlike izmedu L. i nje... ali nesto me jako gura naprijed... to ne mogu ni objasniti...
I moram vam reci- sutra krecemo u obradu!!!! Zvala me danas dosta kasno.... MM jos ni ne zna... idem mu doma reci...
ArIMaLI- malo si mi olaksala  :Smile: 
Sta god da se iz ovoga desi- barem se krece  :Smile:

----------


## martta

Farfalina, sretno!   :Smile: 

a glede biranja - ja to ne bih tako nazvala, ja bih to nazvala traženje dvije duše da se nađu. 
često i djeca pokažu da to nisu njegovi mama i tata koje on čeka, ne mora riječima, ali djelom, pogledom.. 
znam slučaj posvojitelja koji su bili 6 ili 7 par koji došao upoznati malenu djevojčicu, prije toga nije htjela komunicirati sa posvojiteljima i oni su odustali jer su i sami shvatili da oni nisu njeni mama i tata, a kada je ta znanica došla, djevojčica joj je odmah prišla, nasmijala se i sjela u krilo. Teta iz centra je odmah rekla: Ona je vas čekala. 
Ne treba biti lak u osudi, nikada ne znamo zašto je nešto se izdogađalo..

----------


## lexy

Mi čekamo već tri godine, a nijednom u te tri godine nismo dobili poziv iz bilokojeg centra! Čak smo u molbi naglasili da smo spremni posvojiti i više braće i sestara, bez obzira na spol, vjeru i nacionalnost. Ja zaista ne znam gdje su djeca koja su spremna za posvajanje, a da ih potencijalni posvojitelji ne žele. Nas, nitko i nikad nije kontaktirao! 
Polako već gubimo nadu!

----------


## Farfallina

martta- to razumijem u potpunosti, ali da bi se do toga doslo, treba pokazati interes... ne osudujem, razmisljam na glas....i neka se dvije duse nadu- to je neophodno potrebno...
Lexy- i ja sam to ocekivala da ce se nama dogoditi, ali eto zvali su...ako zelis javi mi se na pp zbog info

----------


## mimi81

Farfalina puno sreće! Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## Farfallina

Prosli obradu, nas centar sada salje dokumentaciju u drugi centar, cekamo da nam se jave ili cemo mi zvati da vidimo sto se desava

----------


## Rebbeca

Fafalina, ne boj se curkinih godina... pa ona je još malo dijete željno ljubavi i pažnje. Naša je cura bila dosta starija od tvoje kada smo je posvojili, sve je proteklo glatko, i upoznavanje i prilagodba i adaptacija u obitelj i školu. Ne brini ni zbog razlike u godinama, ali budi spremna da će biti raznih kombinacija ljubomore, barem je bilo kod nas... ali to je sve normalno. Prvo vrijeme je sin (kojeg smo usvojili kao bebu) bio ljubomoran, pa je malo bilo zatišje, pa je kćer postala ljubomorna. Sada, nakon 3,5 god je to povremeno ona zdrava bratska ljubomora: "njega nisi opomenula kada mi je rekao..."," nju uvijek braniš..."...!

----------


## Rebbeca

I da, svakako zapnite, zovite, na finjaka gnjavite... Mene su već u njenom centru po glasu znali!

----------


## martta

Farfalina, odlične vijesti   :Smile: 
Pokazujte i dalje interes, što znači zovite i zovite, finjaka uz izvinjenje ali zovite. Time ćeš samo još više pokazati koliko ti je stalo do djevojčice. 
sretno   :Smile:

----------


## Farfallina

Bok svima,
Samo da se javim da smo i dalje u cekanju naseg djeteta.....
Na zalost nista se nije dogodilo s djevojcicom- mislim da je i nasa greska mozda sto smo se mozda previse oslanjali na centre ali.... Sada znamo da sve sto radimo radimo iskljucivo sami i moramo biti uporni. Obrada je zavrsena i cijelo ljeto smo cekali potvrdu, poslali molbe na sve centre, zovemo, napravili tablicu sa kontaktima, zovemo i nadamo se....

----------


## Mojca

Držimo fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Samo uporno!

----------


## mimi81

Draga žao mi je na lošem iskustvu ali izvucite najbolje iz ovoga i borite se dalje jer odustajanje ne dolazi u obzir  :Smile:

----------


## Farfallina

Hvala svima na podršci. Zovemo i trazimo i ne damo se, ma nema govora o odustajanju....

----------


## Farfallina

Jjako tezak dan....zovem i tako su me svi otpilili da sam sva potonula... a zadnji put toliko nade, jer su bas bili ljubazni. Ili zovem jer su mi rekli da zovem, i kazu mi da je dijete u fazi posvojenja, a rekli mi da zovem za mjesec dana. Zvala sam ranije,ali opet...Ili recenica- znate moramo vam biti iskreni, imate svoje biolosko dijete pa drugi imaju prednost. Razumijem, shvaćam, ali to ne znaci da se ne moramo i mi boriti i zvati.....i onda me otpili i maticni centar- ah ne nemamo nitsta, rekli smo vam-a da li je nesto novo doslu u registru, mozete li, molim vas pogledati- ma nema, zovite druge centre. Ja kazem, pa zovem, ali kako- danas mi drugi govore gdje da zovem,a vi bas nikada nemate nikakvu informaciju. Da, da, ja sam na odlasku, zovite socijanu radnicu. Zovem- na terenu. Ostavljam poruku da molim da mi ostave popis ili sto vec dobiju i da cu sutra proci po njega.....vajda ce sutra biti bolji dan...

----------


## martta

Farfallina, glavu gore!
puno je takvih dana bilo kod svih nas, ali znaš koji je tvoj cilj i samo uporno! p
pa što što imaš biološko dijete, pa ima puno posvajatelja koji su posvojili dijete, a nakon nekog vremena i drugo - jer je i to drugo dijete bilo njihovo dijete i čekalo upravo njih. 
možda i tvoje dijete negdje tebe čeka, samo uporno!
sretno!

----------


## Farfallina

Hvala Martta!
I dalje zovemo i zovemo i zovemo.... Nekad mi se cini kao da ili nesto ne radimo dobro ili da sve prolazi mimo nas....
Izluduju me razgovori tipa- da da imamo dijete u postupku, zovite, samo zovite i tako najprije smo zvali kada su rekli, pa onda cesce, jer bi vec dijete bilo posvojeno kada bi ponovo zvali. I to ne samo da je posvojeno nego kao da odjednom djeteta nije ni bilo- nema djece. Oprostite, ali zovem radi tog i tog djeteta, ispricam sve sto su mi rekli. Ahaa- posvojeno je! I to sto sam zvala puno ranije nego su rekli. Sad ovemo stalno, vec mislim da smo dosadni....

Imam pitanje- ima li netko iskustva da su mu u centru rekli da posalje molbu za konkretno dijete, pa ce onda iz toga izabrati potencijane posvojitelje na razgovor? Je li takva molba uobicajena da kada ste zainteresirani salje se pismena molba bas za konkretno dijete, naravno sa sturim informacijama koje dobijete, ne imenom.

----------


## špelkica

Misliš onako slično ko kad šalješ za određeno radno mjesto? Ne, nama su u jednom Centru rekli imat ćemo dijete, pa sam ja poslala ponovo istu molbu kao i sve koje sam slala. Ali nije ti to loša ideja da vas predstaviš kao "idealne" za to dijete. Samo da ne bi ispalo da previše forsiraš.

----------


## Farfallina

Da, tako su nam rekli ucentru da je njihov obicaj i da onda iz tih molbi izabiru. To smo i napravili i sada ne znam da li da cekam ili zovem da li su dobili. Vise ne znam sta je previse ili premalo. Stalno imam osjecaj da nas netko prestize, ako se to tako moze nazvati...
Ne zelimo biti dosadni, ali nas je strah da kada opet budemo zvali kako nam kazu da je opet sve gotovo...

----------


## Farfallina

Takoder da li ste odlazili u centre ili samo kada su vas zvali? 
Da se nadovezem na gornji odgovor- pisali smo kracu molbu u kojoj se referiramo na prvotnu molbu koju smo poslali apsolutno na sve adrese czss i tako smo i zvali, kasnije se koncentrirali na one gdje uglavnom i a vise djece.
Ono sto mi ne mozemo je posvojiti vise djece, jer imamo biolosko i ne bi to za njega u startu bas bilo dobro. Vec nas i neki pitaju, a vi bi isli na starije dijete od svog bioloskog? Mi bi za sada dok mislimo da jos moze to funkcionirati jer nas sin voli nesto stariju djecu od njega...

----------


## elzic

Hej zenskice, i ja sam nova.upustamo se u avanturu posvojenja...
Zanima me da li to motivac.pismo mora biti nesto ppsebno?! Ili bitno da napisemo generalije i kvit?

----------


## DeDada

Farfallina, kako napredujete? 

Neki centri traže kratku zamolbu za određeno dijete, nekoliko rečenica im je dovoljno. Mi smo u jednoj takvoj još dodali nešto što nismo napisali u prvoj zamolbi i ponovili o sebi ono što smatramo najvažnijim.

elzic, mi smo napisali naslov u smislu "Zamolba za izradu mišljenja o podobnosti za posvojenje", naše podatke tipa bračni status, adresu, zanimanje, brojeve telefona. Ukratko o tome što od njih želimo - biti roditelji, vlastoručni potpis i to je to. Ostalo ionako saznaju tijekom obrade. No neki centri traže opširnu zamolbu, kakvu biste slali po cijeloj HR da se predstavite. Nazovi matični centar i pitaj kako bi oni voljeli da to izgleda. Sretno!

----------


## Farfallina

I dalje zovemo....bili smo pozvani u jedan centar i imali se priliku boriti za konkretno dijete....mislili smo da cemo uspjeti, ali nam je na kraju bila prepreka biolosko dijete- tako su nam rekli.
Moram priznati da nas me sve dosta pogodilo, pogotovo mene i malo mi je trebalo vremena ca dodem sebi, ali eto.... borimo se i dalje.
Mi smo pisali dosta objektivno, ponesto o svakome od nas i razlog zasto bismo htjeli posvojiti. Kasnije su nas za jedno dijete pitali da saljemo dodatnu molbu. Mislim da se to razlikuje od centra do centra.
Bili smo u jos jednom centru i tamo su nas zamolili da ponovo posaljemo molbu da je imaju pri ruci. Ima dana kad se sve cini tako nedostizno, nekad se cini da se nesto krece- uglavnom se vrtimo u krug. Mozda se i nas jednom zatvori.
Sretno!

----------


## evaijan

farafallina, bas slicne situacije prolazimo,potpuno razumijem sve sto pisete.imi smo u takvoj poziciji kao i vi. roditelji nadu svoje dijete, trazite i dalje i cekajte.bude to.pozz

----------

